# Cheddar, asparagus and pasta fritatta



## Ishbel (Aug 8, 2005)

*Cheddar, pasta and asparagus fritatta*
This frittata is perfect to take on a picnic as it can be eaten at ambient temperature and is easy to transport. Makes a tasty lunch, too. It is also a great way to use up any leftover pasta from the night before. 
6 large, free-range eggs
1 tbsp sundried tomato purée
200ml milk
250g Mature cheddar cheese, grated
250g asparagus, trimmed and cut into 2.5cm pieces, blanched and drained
6 salad onions, finely sliced
A handful of fresh parsley, finely chopped
200g cooked spaghetti, roughly chopped (or any cooked, leftover pasta) 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 

Preheat the oven to 200°C, gas mark 6. 
Lightly grease a 23cm round or 20cm square flan dish with melted butter. In a large bowl, whisk together the eggs, sundried tomato purée and milk. Add the cheddar, asparagus, salad onions and parsley. Mix well and stir in the cooked pasta. Season and pour into the prepared dish or pan. Bake, covered, for 40-45 minutes or until the frittata is set and browned on top. 
Serve cut into squares or wedges and eat warm or at room temperature with an avocado, mozzarella & sundried tomato salad. 


I have used baby spinach leaves in place of asparagus.


----------



## CARO (Aug 22, 2005)

I am going to try this, Ishbel! I have only just seen it.....I make a similar baked frittata, which is great hot, warm or cold:

*Baked SpinachFrittata* [serves 4] 


Cook 175 gm salad potatoes, slice fairly thickly. 

Wash 350 gm young spinach, place in pan, cover and set over med heat for few mins till just wilted. Drain, squeeze all water, chop roughly. [I have also used well-pressed, thawed, frozen leaf spinach.]

Trim and chop 4 spring onions. Grate 110 gm Parmesan.

Heat oven to 200C/Gas 6.

Brush 20 cm flan tin or baking dish with a little melted butter.

In a large bowl, beat 6 medium eggs with 200ml milk.*

Stir in the Parmesan, onions and spinach, gently fold in sliced potatoes, season well with salt, pepper, grated nutmeg.

Pour into tin or dish, bake 30 mins or till set and golden. Cool slightly before serving in wedges,with some salad. 



I used a pottery dish – it took longer to cook in that – about 40 mins.



*I now add a bit less milk to make quite sure it sets properly. Sometimes I have given it a quick burst in the microwave to finish setting. 



Caroline.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 22, 2005)

Caro
Yours sounds good, too


----------

